# Deistertour am Sonntag den 11.07



## rigger (2. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute!  

Ich wollte mal fragen wer am 11. Bock auf ne Tour im Deister hat?

Habe ja schon mitgekriegt das an dem We die Big6 ja auch in der nähe sein sollen???

Ich würde als Treffpunkt den Nienstedter Pass vorschlagen! 12 Uhr treffen und dann ne schöne Tour durch den Deister!


----------



## skoske (2. Juli 2004)

Hi rigger,

ich hab das Glück, direkt am Nienstedter Paß zu wohnen und würde gerne mitkommen, nur denke ich, dass ich eher als Wurfanker für Euch zu gebrauchen bin. Ich hab letztes Jahr erst wieder mit dem Biken angefangen und fahre 3-4 mal die Woche die Tour Bärenhöhle, Nordmannsturm, Paß, evtl. Annaturm und zurück nach Egestorf. Meinst Du, es macht Sinn, mitzukommen?

Meine Kondition ist ganz gut, nur bin ich nicht der Schnellste, bin eben eher Genußbiker.

Gruß, Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (3. Juli 2004)

Klar komm mit, brauch sowieso einen der sich auskennt   , meine Kondition ist sowieso im eimer nachdem ich sechs wochen nicht biken konnte und vorher auch nur 5-6 mal los war!!!


----------



## Würfel (3. Juli 2004)

skoske schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab das Glück, direkt am Nienstedter Paß zu wohnen und würde gerne mitkommen, nur denke ich, dass ich eher als Wurfanker für Euch zu gebrauchen bin. Ich hab letztes Jahr erst wieder mit dem Biken angefangen und fahre 3-4 mal die Woche die Tour Bärenhöhle, Nordmannsturm, Paß, evtl. Annaturm und zurück nach Egestorf. Meinst Du, es macht Sinn, mitzukommen?



ROFL, da fährst du ja schon mal ca. 3 mal so viel wie ich  Es macht für jeden Sinn bei dieser Tour mitzukommen, wir sind ja alle nur Hobby Biker. Du mußt halt gucken was technisch bei dir geht, denn wir fahren eher trail-lastig


----------



## skoske (3. Juli 2004)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> Du mußt halt gucken was technisch bei dir geht, denn wir fahren eher trail-lastig



Da bin ich ja beruhigt. Technisch geht bei mir einiges. Muß halt nur schauen, wo die Grenzen meines Hardtails sind (das Fully ist noch in Planung). Ich fahre auch lieber Trails als sinnlos Höhenmeter auf der Forstautobahn zu fressen.

Ich denke, wir sehen uns dann am 11.!

Gruß, Sven


----------



## Würfel (3. Juli 2004)

na da dürften wir relativ gut zusammenpassen: ich fahre ja auch bloß hardtail. sprünge und drops fahre ich auch nicht


----------



## Gerrit (3. Juli 2004)

rigger schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte mal fragen wer am 11. Bock auf ne Tour im Deister hat?



Bock hätte ich reichlich - nur keine Zeit. 

Habe mir eben mal deine Fodos angesehen...wo ist dieser "Freilichtbühnentrail"?
Da muss ich unbedingt mal hin 

Viel Spaß und gutes Wetter 

gerrit


----------



## rigger (3. Juli 2004)

@Gerrit
Wenn du mal in den Pott fährst kannste ja mal nen Abstecher zu mir anne Holländische Grenze machen!! Wohne in Schüttorf, was direkt anner A30/A31 liegt!

Der Freilichtbühnentrail gehört zu meiner Hausrunde  und liegt in Bad Bentheim! 

Ab Sommer bin ich aber inner Woche in Hannover auf Meisterschule und nur am WE zuhause und kann die Trails rocken, aber in Hannover gibts ja den Deister!!


----------



## Gerrit (3. Juli 2004)

rigger schrieb:
			
		

> @Gerrit
> Wenn du mal in den Pott fährst kannste ja mal nen Abstecher zu mir anne Holländische Grenze machen!! Wohne in Schüttorf, was direkt anner A30/A31 liegt!
> 
> Der Freilichtbühnentrail gehört zu meiner Hausrunde  und liegt in Bad Bentheim!



Aha - und ich dachte schon, mir wäre im Deister etwas vorenthalten worden  
Im Pott bin ich nicht wirklich oft unterwegs - im Deister ab Ende der Klausurzeit wohl schon ab und an  

cheers,
gerrit


----------



## H/WF-Honk (3. Juli 2004)

rigger schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Ich wollte mal fragen wer am 11. Bock auf ne Tour im Deister hat?
> 
> ...



Ich denke, da bin ich auch dabei, morgen gehts übrigens auch ins Gebirge  
http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=2045


----------



## rigger (3. Juli 2004)

Ich bin mal mit nem Kumpel und nem Freund von ihm von mir bei uns gefahren, der kam aus Lüneburg und dem hats hier wohl gefallen Biketechnisch! Klein aber fein!   

Stefan hieß der glaube ich und fährt ein Stevens M6 Disc.
Auto hat der glaube ich nen Tiefergelegten schwarzen Opel Corsa, vielleicht haste den bei euch ja schonmal getroffen!   

Muss aber nochmal bessere Fotos mit meiner Digicam machen, die jetztigen sind noch mit meiner Kleinbildkamera gemacht worden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OBRADY (3. Juli 2004)

MMhhmmm

Lust auf eine nette Deistertour hätte ich wohl auch.Mal sehen ob ich noch ein paar " Nordlichter" mobilisieren kann.

Gruß Anja


----------



## hieronymus (3. Juli 2004)

hab vor kurzem wieder angefangen zu biken, schaffs im moment aber nur 1-2 tage in der woche zu fahren...
wieviel fahrt ihr denn? also kann man auch mit ner standartmäßigen kondition mitfahren? oder fahrt ihr sonst auch öfters, dass man mal irgendwie zusammenfahren kann. weil alleine ist biken ja immer nur halb so spaßig...

also in diesem sinne ciao


----------



## Pan (3. Juli 2004)

rigger schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ja schon mitgekriegt das an dem We die Big6 ja auch in der nähe sein sollen???




Wer war die Petze????


----------



## rigger (4. Juli 2004)

Foxi!   

Wie schauts denn bei den big 6 aus, habter lust?


----------



## skoske (4. Juli 2004)

hieronymus schrieb:
			
		

> hab vor kurzem wieder angefangen zu biken, schaffs im moment aber nur 1-2 tage in der woche zu fahren...
> wieviel fahrt ihr denn? also kann man auch mit ner standartmäßigen kondition mitfahren? oder fahrt ihr sonst auch öfters, dass man mal irgendwie zusammenfahren kann. weil alleine ist biken ja immer nur halb so spaßig...
> 
> also in diesem sinne ciao



Sieht bei mir ähnlich aus. Ich habe allerdings das Glück, direkt am Nienstedter Paß in Egestorf zu wohnen und fahre daher so ca. 3-4 mal die Woche meine Feierabendrunde (s.o.). Komm einfach mit, falls wir die anderen zu sehr ausbremsen können wir uns immer noch zusammentun.

Ansonsten bin ich in der Woche abends ab ca. 19.00 Uhr unterwegs. Für Begleitung bin ich immer dankbar.

Gruß, Sven


----------



## foxi (4. Juli 2004)

rigger schrieb:
			
		

> Foxi!   Wie schauts denn bei den big 6 aus, habter lust?


hehe, Gerüchteküche aller Spekulatios wie  lust immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (4. Juli 2004)

Pan schrieb:
			
		

> Wer war die Petze????


Das frage ich mich auch gerade! 

Ich will hier aber keine Versprechungen machen, da ich für Sonntag eigentlich eher die Feggendorfer Seite angepeilt habe ...


----------



## rigger (6. Juli 2004)

So, wer ist denn bis jetzt alles mit dabei am Sonntag?

-Würfel
-Skoske
-H/WF-Honk
-evtl. Obrady + andere Nordlichter
-??Big 6??
-hieronymus?

Vom Wetter  gehts ja noch bis jetzt noch, ma schauen wie sich das bis zum WE entwickelt.

Was sollen wir sonntag eigentlich alles fahren??


----------



## koelner (7. Juli 2004)

@kai: Kann man da von Dir aus mit dem Rad hinfahren? Ich werde meine Regierung fragen, ob ich Minnedienstbefreiung kriegen kann und wenn sie gnädig gestimmt ist, würde ich mich anschliessen... Bräuchte dann aber einen Führer.


----------



## Würfel (7. Juli 2004)

Moin Rene!

Von mir aus mit dem Rad hin, naja, das sind schon so gute 20km. Ich fahre immer mit dem Zug, kannst dich ja anschließen. Ich steige am Lindener Bahnhof zu.


----------



## rigger (8. Juli 2004)

Ich hab die Tour jetzt mal ins LMB eingetragen! 

Also Leute anmelden!


----------



## Würfel (8. Juli 2004)

Wieso auf einmal 12 Uhr Nienstädter? Ich dachte 11:30 Kreuzbuche? Ansonsten geht das klar. WIrd aber richtig schön naß werden


----------



## hieronymus (8. Juli 2004)

bin jetzt erstmal nen bisschen am urlaub machen, kann sonntag deshalb nicht. aber wenn ich wieder da bin hab ich auf jeden fall mal lust, an ner tour teilzunehmen. also hoffe ich, dass sowas wie am sonntag noch öfters stattfinden wird.

hieronymus


----------



## H/WF-Honk (8. Juli 2004)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso auf einmal 12 Uhr Nienstädter? Ich dachte 11:30 Kreuzbuche? Ansonsten geht das klar. WIrd aber richtig schön naß werden


Es spricht ja nüx dagegen, dass wir als Frühaufsteher vorher schonmal up-and-down fahren    Du kommst doch auch mit der Bahn? Und wenn ja, mit welcher? 10.36 Uhr? Dann wäre noch Zeit...

By the way, evtl. fahre ich morgen (Freitag) mittag übern Deister...


----------



## OBRADY (8. Juli 2004)

Hallo Jungs...

Also ich bin auch raus....bin gestern durch die Habes gedüst und es war überall noch ganz schön naß.
Meine Anreise ist zu weit um über glitschige Wuzeln und Trails zu schlittern, das kann ich auch hier haben.
Außerdem ist meine Mitstreiterin ausgefallen.Solltet Ihr fahren ,wünsche ich Euch ganz viel Spaß

Grüße aus dem Norden

Anja


----------



## Würfel (8. Juli 2004)

Das kann ich verstehen, Anja, wird bestimmt kein Vergnügen Am Sonntag, ich will endlich mal wieder trockene Trails  

@ Simon: jo, den nehme ich, gibt ja eh keine alternativen für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OBRADY (8. Juli 2004)

Joooo
Ich will auch endlich trockene Trails und die Sonne von oben!!!!

Nehme mir bald nen Strick

Gruß Anja


----------



## skoske (8. Juli 2004)

Trocken ist es bis Sonntag mit Sicherheit nicht. Ich komme gerade von meiner Abendrunde zurück und was soll ich Euch sagen: Ich bin komplett nass und das Rad ist unter dem Matsch kaum zu erkennen. Also, auf das wir am Sonntag den Dreck so richtig durchquirlen!

Gruß, Sven


----------



## rigger (8. Juli 2004)

Wir Können uns auch eher treffen, kenne aber leider nur den nienstedter Pass!
War ja auch erst einmal im Deister biken! Schande über mich!!   

Aber falls es am Sonntag nur schütten sollte bin ich raus, auf ne Erkältung hab ich nämlich keinen Bock, ich wollte nämlich nächstes We in Wetter meinen ersten Marathon fahren!   
Bin heute auf dem ersten Geländeritt mit meinem neuen Bike schon nass geworden!   Aber ein Geiles Bike!!!


----------



## mischuwi (9. Juli 2004)

Bin am WE auch in H und werde mein Bike (inkl. Taunus-Schlamm) auch mal einpacken. Wenn es nicht in Stömen regnet bin ich auch für eine nette Runde zu begeistern. Schließlich muss ich bis zum Mara nächsten Sa noch ein paar Trainingskilometer sammeln. Sonst wird das nix mit dem Podium.     

Sagt hier am Sa-Abend/So-Morgen hier nochma Bescheid, wer/wann/wo startet.


----------



## rigger (10. Juli 2004)

So ich werde Sonntag wohl im Deister aufschlagen!    Laut Wetter.com solls ja schön werden!   

Mit dabei sind bis jetzt
Quen
Würfel
Mischuwi
Felix ?
Skoske
Hw/F-Honk
Koelner ?
und ich

Treffpunkt wie gehabt 12 Uhr Nienstedter Pass.

Mich werdet ihr entwerder an meinem Racingteam Rahmen oder dem weißen Lieferwagen an dem ich rumlungern werde erkennen!


----------



## Würfel (10. Juli 2004)

keine sorge, ich erkenn dich schon wieder


----------



## Rabbit (10. Juli 2004)

Ich wünsche euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß und hoffentlich einen trocknen Tag


----------



## Würfel (11. Juli 2004)

Herrliches Wetter soweit! Ich freu mich schon, bis später!


----------



## Hattrick (11. Juli 2004)

Hallo all

viel Gruesse von der Algarve. Luft ca 30-33 Grad, Wasser ca 20-22 grad.
Heute eine kleine Klippentour. Bis bald ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Würfel (11. Juli 2004)

Besten Gruß zurück! Heute war es hier den ganzen Tag üer trocken  Allerdings waren die Trails noch recht schlammig.


----------



## skoske (11. Juli 2004)

Hi Leute,

sorry, dass ich Euch heute versetzt habe. Mich hat es knüppeldick erwischt. Ich bin heute früh mit 40 Grad Fieber, dickem Kopf und Gliederschmerzen aufgewacht und habe den gesamten Tag im Bett verbracht. Jetzt geht es wieder einigermassen. Das nächste Mal bin dann aber auf alle Fälle dabei.

Gruß, Sven


----------



## rigger (11. Juli 2004)

No Problem Sven, haben eigentlich auch nicht auf dich gewartet, mir ist nämlich nach einer halben Stunde erst eigefallen das du auch kommen wolltest!    

Aber war ne schöne Tour, habs allerdings eher Vorsichtig angegangen da ich aufgrund wenig Fahrpraxis in der letzten Zeit keinen Bock hatte mich zu legen!

Next Time   

Aber mein bike soh schön zugesaut aus!   

@HW/F-Honk Simon? kannste mir mal deine icq nummer per PN mailen?


----------



## Würfel (11. Juli 2004)

Ja, war echt ne nette Tour. Schön entspannt mit einer kleinen "Brotzeit" über Mittag


----------



## Rabbit (11. Juli 2004)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, war echt ne nette Tour. Schön entspannt mit einer kleinen "Brotzeit" über Mittag


Sag mal Kai, haben die am Bahnhof Barsinghausen so eine hohe Bahnsteigkante oder liegt der Bahnhof unterirdisch, so daß ihr da 'ne Rolltreppe benutzen mußtet?
Anderst kann ihr mir die heftigen "Steigungen" (Steilwand) im Höhenprofil kaum erklären


----------



## Würfel (11. Juli 2004)

wie, noch nie 50m gedroppt?  Es ist so, dass der Tacho während der Fahrt im Zug nicht aufzeichnet. Ich starte immer schon zu Hause damit ich zum einem meinen Schnitt verbessere D) zum anderen damit ich auf der richtigen Starthöhe starten kann.

P.S.: Quen, Felix und Mischuwi sind auch noch "mit"gefahren, ich habe die Namen aber lieber nicht notiert auf dem Profil, da ich nicht weiß ob Sebastian z.B. mit einem 13,4er Schnitt in Verbindung gebracht werden will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (12. Juli 2004)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Quen, Felix und Mischuwi ... da ich nicht weiß ob Sebastian z.B. mit einem 13,4er Schnitt in Verbindung gebracht werden will


Stimmt wohl, damit könntest Du dir vielleicht 'ne Menge Ärger einhandeln


----------



## hieronymus (12. Juli 2004)

hi,

war ja wohl ne gechillte tour, wie man so raushört...  wär auch gern mitgekommen, aber bin im moment auf achse...aber bei ner nächsten tour hoffe ich auch mal mitzufahren. 
kann mal nebenbei mal jemand bitte das wetter ändern??? hab keine lust mehr auf regnerisch, kalte ausfahrten!   

so weit

hieronymus


----------



## Hattrick (16. Juli 2004)

Ich habe das in Kürze eintreffende Hochdruckgebiet persönlich begutachtet   Anbei ein Bild von der kleinen Klippentour. 
Die Leih MTB´s waren  :kotz: das Wetter


----------

